# H: AoBR Goblins W: Dwarves



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

*H: BfSP Goblins W: Dwarves or £*

*Just realised i put AoBR in the original title, my bad :< I mean BoSP. ^^*

Hi there, a while back I bought the BfSP set and have decided to finally trade the Goblins for something else, rather than let them sit in a cupboard. I have all the Goblin models that are included in the set, but incase you wanted to know exactly:

1 Night Goblin Shaman
1 Night Goblin Big Boss
40 Night Goblin Warriors 
20 Night Goblin Archers
10 Forest Goblin Spider Riders
1 Troll

They are all assembled but unpainted. There are mould lines on most of the models I think. Also, on one of the Spider Riders, the spearhead has broken off. I can provide pictures if nessecary.

I wish to trade these for certain dwarf models:


1 Runelord with Great Weapon
Dwarf Warriors with Great Weapons (prefer 20+)
1 Grudge Thrower Complete with Crew
1 Cannon complete with Crew
*Update* 12 Miners (no command units)

I would prefer if they were unpainted, but if not, it isn't the end of the world ^^

Alternatively, I am willing to sell the Goblins for money.

I would also like to ship only within the UK

PM me if you are interested, thanks


----------



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

Small bump, as I edited into the thread, i put AoBR in the title by mistake. Can provide pictures of the goblins as a whole aswell if wanted.


----------



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

Updated the 'wanted' list, thanks. ^^

P.S. If a mod could kindly change the title to 'H: BfSP Goblins W: Dwarves', i'd appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

Removed the Dwarf Lord with Great Weapon and updated the Dwarf Warrior bit, thanks :>


----------

